

Live status dashboard for Nasa's Deep Space Network - jessriedel
http://eyes.nasa.gov/dsn/dsn.html

======
jessriedel
Would be nice if this included a brief description of the mission of each
spacecraft.

~~~
BrandonMarc
... or a link to the mission's URL. Aside from that, this is a really slick
interface. I almost feel like I'm seeing secret internal stuff I shouldn't be
seeing, though I'm sure that feeling is mistaken.

